# Can't hear anything from piano in studio one 5



## zepking (Feb 10, 2022)

I'm a complete newbie to studio one. I have a Roland fp10 hooked up via USB to my desktop. I have studio one 5. I added the piano via new instrument in studio one 5. How do I listen to the different instruments in studio one 5?
When I play the piano, I can hear the sound coming from the piano speakers but nothing from studio one on my desktop speakers.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 11, 2022)

zepking said:


> I'm a complete newbie to studio one. I have a Roland fp10 hooked up via USB to my desktop. I have studio one 5. I added the piano via new instrument in studio one 5. How do I listen to the different instruments in studio one 5?
> When I play the piano, I can hear the sound coming from the piano speakers but nothing from studio one on my desktop speakers.



Is the track set to the right input channel? Should it be audio or midi? Midi won't make a sound on it's own, so you may need an audio track. Double check that the track is armed by clicking it off and on again.

If you are using the kaybosrd as a midi controller, you'll have to add a vst instrument/player to the track for audio.

If you are using the keyboard to process the midi into sound, you may need to connect it separately like a sound card/ASIO device.


----------



## cedricm (Feb 11, 2022)

- Make sure you have configured your piano to output midi. Perhaps configure it to output midi while not playing sounds at the same time.
- Make sure when you set up the keyboard in Studio One that you selected the correct midi input and output:






- Make sure that on the transport bar, the midi symbol blinks when you press keys on your keyboard. This means S1 is receiving midi input.





- Make sure you either selected your keyboard or all inputs in for the track with your virtual instrument:





- Make sure your track receives midi. It will blink when receiving midi data





- Test with only one track. If many tracks, make sure you select the one with the virtual instrument you want to hear.

- If configurable, make sure the virtual instrument is configured for midi channel 1, assuming this is the one you configured in your digital piano, or even better, for the purpose of testing, select omni in the virtual instrument (not always an option).


----------



## zepking (Feb 11, 2022)

Got it working. Thanks!


----------

